# Bass repeatedly getting off my hook?



## edlovereze (Mar 7, 2012)

Today I hit up my local pond that I go to about everyday. I got a couple good bass today but I just got back and I lost 6 of them! 6 fish took the hook and I saw just about everyone of them and they got off. One even broke my line. It was a giant bass. I almost had it on land and it just broke the line. I was wondering if anyone had any tips for this? I caught some but I have never lost fish like this before. They just keep coming off and I have no clue why. A couple of them were spinnerbaits, which is what i lost, and the other was on red eye shads. I feel like I set the hook correctly but maybe I just dont know how to do it correctly. Any help would be appreciated! Thanks! Here is one of the ones I got tho!


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

1. Make sure the hooks are sharp. Not many are sharp enough right out of the package.

2. Use a trailer hook on spinnerbaits.


----------



## Frank-O (Sep 6, 2010)

loosen the drag on your reel, too. If fish are breaking your line cuz they are pulling hard, then your drag is too tight. That's what it's there for - to let line out when bass pull harder than the strength (i.e. lb test) of your line.
Here's what you do - grab the line in your hand right where it enters the reel. Pull some line out and either tighten or loosen the drag until it takes just barely enough force to pull it out before the line breaks. Check and re-check your drag several times a day when fishing.


----------



## edlovereze (Mar 7, 2012)

I use a baitcaster reel. Will that change anything with the drag? I feel like the line gets all tangled and stuff if the line is too loose. Just want to be sure. Thanks!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

The other to consider is that this time of year a bass will slap at a bait instead of truely eating it. So it is possible to foul hook them and then have them pull off. I see more foul hooked bass during this time of year than any other time.


----------



## edlovereze (Mar 7, 2012)

Well I went back out today in the rain and got a couple bass and didn't loose any. I experimented with my drag and that appears to have been one of the problems. Plus I used a new spinnerbait. Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

also,how new is your line?good idea to replace atleast every year as MOST line will break down esp.if exposed to direct sunlight.each time u catch a fish,get hung up or stress the line,run it bewteen ur fingers.if u feel knicks,bumps,cut it above and retie.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Just an add in of something I had happen to me a few years ago before I got some better rods. If you are fishing with an ultra light you may not have the backbone to set the hook hard enough to get a nice hook set in a larger bass, whos mouth is harder. I was fishing with a little 5 ft ugly stick and I would lose a lot of the larger fish on the way to the boat. 

Ever since I have moved up to a stiffer pole I do not lose as many fish once the fight is on. 

Just something to think about.


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

One of the problems might be your hooks. On your red eye shad replace the hooks with gamas. On the spinnerbait learn how to sharpen hooks if you don't know how then make sure they are sharp each time. If you get snagged or something it can dull you hooks. Also, like flippin already said, this time of year bass will just slap at lures and not get it in their mouths. On the spinnerbait use a trailer hook unless you are fishing in heavy cover.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

I agree with rod choice may be an issue get a lil more backbone as well as making sure those hooks are sharp for sure 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## edlovereze (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks everyone! It's funny cause the past few times I've been down there I havent lost one. I guess it was just terrible luck that day. I'm pretty sure the line breaking was my fault. I also realized that the wrong line was on my rod. Also, I don't think its my pole. I've got a baitcaster from BPS and it shouldn't be the problem. Thanks again! I'll learn about hooks tho!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

